# A Couple of Tries at Shrimp Shooting



## duchessren (Sep 16, 2006)

I am trying to learn to take pics with my cheap digital camera. Biggest lesson I've learned is to have cleaned your glass beforehand. I had some great shots except for the dirty glass.
One's a plain old ghost shrimp and one's a bamboo shrimp.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I'm impressed, nice pictures! What cheap digital camera produces those quality pics?

The spots on aren't noticable. 

-John N.


----------



## duchessren (Sep 16, 2006)

Thanks very much! Its a Nikon L3. I think when I bought it, it retailed for about 180. I have a part time job at best buy while student teaching though, so i get a bit of a discount. 

Those two turned out pretty well... The bad part is that it took me at least 40 shots to get those two. 

Sigh. When I graduate and start making some money, maybe I'll get a DSLR. Oh. Wait. I'm going to be a teacher. Looks like I'll be using the L3 for a while. ;-)


----------

